# lion brand knit adult hat pattern



## peggy1212 (Sep 6, 2011)

lion brand wool-ease chunky - 2 balls
10 & 10 1/2 needles
14 sts & 19 rows = 
cast on 73 (77) sts with 10 needles
ribbing - 1-(ws) p1, *k2, p2 across
2-*k2, p2 across rep across end k1
rep row 1 & 2 until 4 1/2 " 
Change to larger needles inc 2 sts evenly spaced 
work stockinette stitch until work is 9 1/2 (10)" end with p row
Crown shaping
1-*k5, k2 tog across end k5 
2-and even rows-purl
3-*k4, k2 tog across end k5 (2)
5-*k3, k2 tog across end k0 (2)
7-*k2, k2tog across end k0 (2)
9-*k1 k2tog across 8 times
10 purl leaving a tail 18" long cut yarn. thread tail into yarn needle and back through sts. pull up tightly to close. with same tail sew side seam turn up cuff

I made changes by only ribbing for 2 - 3 " didn't want to fold up cuff
with hubby's hat I did the entire ribbing.
If you want you knit on circular needle Good luck I don't think I made error but if I did tell me


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks I need a new hat. Looks easy enough


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

We need a picture with anyone sends "how-to" instructons.


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

thanks for that i needed a simple pattern to knit leftover balls of wool up, can i ask is the needle size the USA size


----------



## knitican (Sep 23, 2012)

Agreed! Picture, please...


----------



## Marti57 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi morningdew, Yes it looks like they are USA needle sizes.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you Peggy!! I was just looking for a hat like this...
julie


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern, can always use a new hat pattern and love free.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern! I'm hoping to do some knitting for Veterans this year, so this should be perfect!


----------



## cbyrd1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Pattern looks simple.... do you have a picture of this hat?


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

cbyrd1 said:


> Pattern looks simple.... do you have a picture of this hat?


Yes, please post a picture.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

peggy1212 said:


> lion brand wool-ease chunky - 2 balls
> 10 & 10 1/2 needles
> 14 sts & 19 rows =
> cast on 73 (77) sts with 10 needles
> ...


http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kwec-watchCap.html

Is this the hat ???


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

When it says to increase 2 stitches evenly spaced, does that mean you can put them anywhere--for instance on the 10th stitch from the beginning and on the 10th stitch from the end?


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

peggy1212 said:


> lion brand wool-ease chunky - 2 balls
> 10 & 10 1/2 needles
> 14 sts & 19 rows =
> cast on 73 (77) sts with 10 needles
> ...


*K 5, k2tog; rep from * across, ending k 5 (2) - 65 (68) sts.
Row 2 and each following WS row Purl.
Row 3 *K 4, k2tog; rep from * across, ending k 5 (2) - 55 (57) sts.
Row 5 *K 3, k2tog; rep from * across, ending k 0 (2) - 44 (46) sts.
Row 7 *K 2, k2tog; rep from * across, ending k 0 (2) - 33 (35) sts.
Row 9 K 1, [k2tog] 16 (17) times - 17 (18) sts.
Row 10 Purl.

I looked at the pattern, and saw that there was a little info missing from the pattern...so I took the liberty of posting it here...hope you don't mind. I want to make this hat for someone, and the pattern looked great but wanted to make sure of the crown shaping. I would have made it per your directions without repeating the steps. LOL


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice hat pattern, Peggy! I'm going to love knitting one to go with my winter coat just as soon as I finish the WIP that is almost finished! Thanks again for sharing this..


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------

